# Farm in the middle of nowhere/South Yorkshire



## alpickering (May 9, 2015)

So this was found in a village so small I think it has less than 10 houses, but what it does have is an abandoned farm that is said to be haunted, and naturally I decided it was a good idea to climb over a barbed wire fence and explore.

I don't have any history on the place, but I can assure you that it is the creepiest abandoned site I have visited during my A2 coursework project, it sent chills down my spine just looking at it, but my sister was already inside before I had a chance to turn around so I had to suck it up and follow her. I only got a few photographs because once inside the creepy as hell barn I heard footsteps coming towards us from another room (even though it looks like it hasn't had a living resident in years) so I screamed, grabbed my sister and ran through the woods, I did get these few however, and I managed not to pee myself when I got scared so I see it as successful (kind of).





[/url]DSCF8175 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF8176 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF8181 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF8183 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF8195 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF8196 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here is the only non-blurry photo of said creepy as hell barn before I legged it





[/url]DSCF8203 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 9, 2015)

That barn looks like a conversion waiting to happen to me


----------



## alpickering (May 9, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> That barn looks like a conversion waiting to happen to me



Other than the creepy factor it is such a lovely property and it would make a great home, it's a shame to see it go into ruin


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2015)

Good work...and nice looking barn there!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great time!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Nice find. I think I would have papped myself too..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 19, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> That barn looks like a conversion waiting to happen to me



There are legal and structural problems - hence the years of dereliction.


----------

